# First night of the Proms



## Hellsbells (Jul 11, 2012)

I've got tickets for this Friday. Never been before. What's it like? Should I dress up? Are you allowed to bring food and drink in? Is the Albert Hall air conditioned or will it be unbearably hot? How long does it normally last? Will everyone be madly waving flags? (or is this just on the last night?!)

Sorry for all the questions. The website doesn't really answer these questions properly so am hoping someone on these boards may have been and have more useful, detailed info!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2012)

It's quite a long evening - the R3 live broadcast of it is from 7.30 until 10, and you get one intermission of about 20 mins. AFAIK the Albert Hall's not airconditioned and can get quite warm, but unlikely to become unbearably hot. A layer you can remove is a good idea. You don't have to wear formal evening clothes, but you can if you want an excuse to dress up. FWIW as long as whatever you wear is clean you'll be let in.

Not sure about food & drink. I remember some being smuggled in, but that was a few decades ago and that was with acccess to one of the boxes. If you want to take something in, make sure that the food and the packaging are quiet and not at all smelly. Melon chunks in a plastic tub might be a good idea.  

BTW enjoy your evening.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 14, 2012)

They are just normal concerts - only the last night is appalling and to be avoided.

A bunch of student types usually have an appeal for money in the interval.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> They are just normal concerts - only the last night is appalling and to be avoided.
> 
> A bunch of student types usually have an appeal for money in the interval.


This.

The Proms are pretty  tbh. They have some brilliant stuff and you can get in for a fiver. Even sitting down isn't very expensive.

I even have some understanding of the nonsense of the last night. It's not something I'd ever want to be anywhere near, but all those folk standing at the front have been attending dozens of concerts over the weeks to get the chance of going to the last night, so this outpouring of overblown jingoism hasn't just exploded from nowhere. They're quite normal the rest of the time.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 14, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I've got tickets for this Friday. Never been before.<snip>


So, how was it for you?


----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2012)

I suspect the full Ludvig Van symphony series to be the best of the bunch


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> So, how was it for you?


 
The Royal Albert hall is an amazing place (had never been there before). The Proms themselves....half of it was great and i loved it - all really dramatic, epic, story telling music. The other half wasn't really my kind of thing - warbly male opera singers and choirs that went on FOREVER 
We had good seats though (despite being supposedly 'restricted view'). I'd like to go to more - it's so cheap and a good night out.
Could tell some of the people standing at the front were hardcore regulars. Seemed like quite a different atmosphere down there. It was all quite serious where we were sitting.


----------



## hujiashun (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not something I'd ever want to be anywhere near, but all those folk standing at the front have been attending dozens of concerts


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know how to queue for day tickets? I fancy the beethoven on friday


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Anyone know how to queue for day tickets? I fancy the beethoven on friday


No, haven't needed to, but I would think you'll need to turn up at least an hour beforehand and possibly more.  Try ringing the box office to ask.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks greebo - Ive just had a little look on a prom forum and they say that it depends on the concert - a Friday popular programme would mean queuing from about 2 ish(if you want a spot near the front)  although they were quite helpful in giving specific advice on how to gauge if you would get in from the length of the queue - ie if they queue had gone round a particular corner it was getting dodgy
I think I _might_ give it a try

it's very British with its queuing and habits - they could just sell tickets to people in the queue as they arrive but apparently they will give you a ticket to mark your place in the queue (if you need to go to the loo or get something to eat) but only sell the tickets a bit before the concert - I guess people are marking their place in the arena as much as queuing to get a ticket
http://www.for3.org/forums/showthread.php?2876-How-early-to-Prom


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> thanks greebo - Ive just had a little look on a prom forum and they say that it depends on the concert - a Friday popular programme would mean queuing from about 2 ish(if you want a spot near the front) although they were quite helpful in giving specific advice on how to gauge if you would get in from the length of the queue - ie if they queue had gone round a particular corner it was getting dodgy<snip>


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


>


but I think if you don't mind where you stand you can get there later


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2012)

Greebo
i got here at  four and i m number 385 in the queue they said more or less guaranteed to get in. 
I ll let you know how it is


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Greebo
> i got here at four and i m number 385 in the queue they said more or less guaranteed to get in.
> I ll let you know how it is


Thanks for that - on the whole it's not something I'd bother to go to (some of the proms are more enjoyable than others IYSWIM), but it's nice to know anyway.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2012)

It was a great choir tonight


----------

